# PM



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

I am unable to send or receive PM`s at the moment,any ideas?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Bit more information please???

Error messages? can you go into your PM page and see what's in your in and out boxes???
Are they full??


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

No error message,boxes have only 4 mgs between them.I type a pm and press submit and instead of saying message sent I get the post rely box. TTotal sent a message to me testerday and I didn`t get it,we had to resort to email :?


----------

